#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Slug Catcher sizing

## padua

Slug catcher sizing reference were taken from GPSA fyi.



PS. there is a good handbook on "Offshore hydrate engineering handbook"
just type in google to Scrib link.

signed.
paduaSee More: Slug Catcher sizing

----------


## anwarahmad

Very much appreciated...

----------


## CarlosBatista

I have the spreadsheet for calculation of this equipment (process point view) if you need please send your e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.com with reference slug catcher

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## akamal

Kindly send me the sheet on following address: 

ak_008@hotmail.com

----------


## Frusso

> I have the spreadsheet for calculation of this equipment (process point view) if you need please send your e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.com with reference slug catcher



Could you send me a copy of the spreadsheet please at the following
frusso1953@gmail.com

Thanks
FR

----------


## jayhuacat

Hi Carlos,

can u send me the spread sheet of slug catcher design?

Thank you.

Jay

----------


## ebyrich

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Regards
Ebyrich
ebyrich@yahoo.com

----------


## Shahriar

I need some help about critera on blow down and relief sizing of slug catchers(finger or vessel). I'm a safety engineer and I gotta use it for risk calculation.

----------


## padua

Shahriar,

Regards to your question:

I need some help about critera on blow down and relief sizing of slug catchers(finger or vessel). I'm an safety engineer and I gotta use it for risk calculation.

Ans: From my knowledge, the blowdown of any slug catcher is going to
be part of the compressors settle-out pressure calculation, so you would
include the volume of the gas from the slug catcher and up to the check
valve on the discharge of the compressor or up to the fail close valve located
on the discharge of the compressor.

From there please use Hysys simulation depressurization to determine your
blowdown flowrate to 6.9 bar @ 15 minutes accordingly to API 520 or 521.

Regards,
Padua.

----------


## ait

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
Praphulla
khelifa.aitabdallah@gsa.dz

----------


## Assylbek

Hi Carlos,
Please send the spreadsheet to here azhaksylyk@mail.ru
thank you


regardsSee More: Slug Catcher sizing

----------


## hariszafar

please forward slug catcher calculation spreedsheet at harisbzafar@gmail.com

----------


## aragorn

Hi Carlos
please send me that spreadsheet.mehrban.k319@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## aragorn

hi carlos
send it to  mehrban.k319@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## egpetsmith

Could you please send this spreadsheet to me at smith.songsiri@gmail.com

Thank you very much
Smith

----------


## vivek68

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
vivek.68@gmail.com

----------


## vivek68

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
vivek.68@gmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow 2 spreadsheet slug catcher and nozzle local load

I hope that it is useful

----------


## Mohamed

> Fellow 2 spreadsheet slug catcher and nozzle local load
> 
> I hope that it is useful



very very thanks i need it 
 thank you

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow, may be you know someone who has the British Petroleum 4076 or EN about steel stack, I am making a software about this calculation, I have ASME steel stack but have many mistake.
May be you can help me

Thank in advance

----------


## padua

Carlos,

These links might help you on your calculations.

Signed,
Padua.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ait

Bonjour,

Mr Carlos have you the spreadsheets for sizing horizontal trifasic separator

Thank you

Ait

----------


## nikanikolae

Hi my friend,
Please send me the spreadsheet to nikanikolae@yahoo.com
Thanks& Regards


nikolaeSee More: Slug Catcher sizing

----------


## padua

Please find further literature to Slug Catcher Design.

Padua.

----------


## sunooiwyg7

Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
sunoi@hotmail.com

----------


## goodman

> Fellow 2 spreadsheet slug catcher and nozzle local load
> 
> I hope that it is useful



Thanks a lot.

----------


## dragonpvgas

Hi, can you send me the spreadsheet pls?

many thanks
nguyenhhthang@gmail.com

----------


## ivan_feo

Many thanks for all slug catcher information, Any have the CICIND MODEL CODE FOR STEEL CHIMNEYS?

----------


## CarlosBatista

> Many thanks for all slug catcher information, Any have the CICIND MODEL CODE FOR STEEL CHIMNEYS?



Ok, necesitas o la tienes? porque yo tambien la requiero.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow I attached the winrar or zip file with four spreadsheet,
1. slug cathcher
2. lines calculation
3. depurator
4. nozzle load

I hope that is useful for the community

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Gracias, Senor Carlos

----------


## CarlosBatista

No hay por que darlas en lo que pueda ayudar solo dejeme saber en que y veremos como

----------


## khodaei

Hi carol
I would be grateful if you can send me your spredsheet 

behrangkhodaei@yahoo.com

regard

----------


## mucoolkp

Hi Carlos
Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
Mukul
mucoolkp@gmail.com

----------


## CarlosBatista

Please see above zip file

See More: Slug Catcher sizing

----------


## antonhelmawan

hi carlos,

please send me the spreadsheet to antonhelmawan@gmail.com

thanks alot.

----------


## yogacruise

Could you please send this spreadsheet to me at yogacruise@gmail.com

Thank you very much
Smith

----------


## gion_ro40

Please, send me the spreadshhets.
Regards,

----------


## Gaurav21

hi Carlos,
 can u please send me the file to gauravbhalerao21@gmail.com

----------

